# Beardie Night time Stress Marks



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi,

when most beardies wake up in the morning are they usually very dark in colour and have stress mark on their belly which disappear when they heat up?

i believe the dark colouring is due to them trying to absorb as much heat as possible but havn't really heard anyone mention belly marks in a morning? This happens every night but she is eats fine, is really hyper and her usual self so just wondered whether these marks come about due to 
a) some thing scaring her in the middle of the night 
b) the temps being to low (they seem to stay around 73F which i believe to be ok???)
c) it is completely normal and im just wondering over nothing??? :hmm:

advice help greatly appreciated!


----------



## pymn nice but dim (Oct 28, 2008)

sorry i cant help mine do this too, i have one that seems to do it more than the other it seems to pass after theyve been fed for me


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

Hello there!

I would suggest this isn't a cause for concern. Often with bearded dragons as the temperature drops they're colours change : victory:.

Our dragon is very dark of a morning, after an hour or so after lights on, she is considerably lighter, her belly area often looks white!

Providing your temperatures are correct and not dropping any lower that 65* at night it sounds fine to me.

Worry not :2thumb:!

Jackie.


----------

